# Wer hat schon den Thermalright Shaman auf seiner GTX 470 verbaut?



## hulkhardy1 (14. Dezember 2010)

Ich hab mir eben den Thermalright Shaman bestellt auf Grund der sehr guten Kühlleistung. Konnte aber leider keine Tests finden wo er auf einer 470 im Ref. Designe verbaut wurde. Will eigentlich nur wissen obs leichte Probleme beim Einbau gibt, das ich gleich irgendwelchen Fallstricke aus dem Weg gehen kann.


----------



## elohim (14. Dezember 2010)

DeXgo - Vier Kühler für die Nvidia GTX470 im Vergleich Luftkühlung-Testbericht (Seite 1)


----------



## Seabound (14. Dezember 2010)

Hab Ihn grad eben draufgeschraubt. 

Bin am zweifeln, ob mein GPU-Z kaputt ist?!? 

Jedenfalls hab ich leider nicht mit dem Stockkühler die Temperaturen unter Last gelogt. Ich hab im Idle kurz vorm Umbau gelogt. GPU Temp @ Stock war 50 Grad. 

Nach Umbau GPU Temp mit dem Shaman bei 33 Grad im Idle. Hab dann mal ne halbe Stunde Battlefield Bad Company 2 gezockt und hab max. 45 Grad im Logfile vom GPU-Z stehen. Kann doch nicht sein?

Weil du nach dem Umbau gefragt hast, ging recht einfach. Hoffe mal nur, die Ramkühler halten. Sollen zwar angeblich gut halten, aber ich bin nicht so sicher Ansonsten ist das nicht wirklich das Problem. Anleitung in Englisch. Bebilderung ist aber ausreichend. Umbau vielleicht 20 Minuten. 

Und ich muss auch ma sagen, der Raven 2 is echt optimal für den Shaman. Die Spawas sind nur max. 7-8 cm von dem großen 180mm Lüfter im Boden weg. Der bläst die Spawas direkt an. Hatte bissel bammel, dass es denen zu warm wird.  

Seh grad, hab Idletemperatur von der GPU 29,3 Grad. Liest GPU-Z richtig aus?


----------



## Ossiracer (14. Dezember 2010)

Das mit der Temp kann schon stimmen... solche Kühler sind meines Wissensstand nach in senkrechter Positionierung nicht so effektiv wie in waagerechter ->wenn der Kühler "unter" der graka wär wär er effektiver..


----------



## Seabound (14. Dezember 2010)

Wieso nicht so effektiv? Ich finde die Temperaturen sehr gut. Hat mich positiv überrascht. Mit dem Stockkühler hatte ich nach 10 Minuten Battlefield 90 Grad anliegen. Und wie gesagt, im Idle so um die 50. 

Das macht dann unter Last ma schlanke 45 Grad weniger.
Im Idle sinds rund 20 Grad weniger. 

Ich dachte eher im positiven Sinne, ob GPU-Z nicht richtig ausliest. 

Der MK-13 z.B. soll senkrecht nicht funktionieren. Da machen irgendwie die Heatpipes nicht mit, was den Wärmetransport angeht.




hulkhardy1 schrieb:


> Will eigentlich nur wissen obs leichte  Probleme beim Einbau gibt, das ich gleich irgendwelchen Fallstricke aus  dem Weg gehen kann.



Bring erst die WLP auf den Kühler auf und schraube dann die Befestigungsschrauben in den Kühler rein. Die Anleitung beschreibt das andersrum. Aber wenn du es so machst, wie Thermalright das vorschreibt, dann hast du durch die Schrauben, die vorstehen nur ne sehr begrenzte Arbeitsfläche und du kommst z.B. mit ner Kreditkarte nicht mehr hin. Hab dann den Finger genommen. Gab n ziemliches Geschmiere. Die Chillfaktor III WLP die dabei is, is von der Konsistenz auch nich so optimal. Pappt ziemlich. Die AC MX-3, die ich noch hier hab, is auch nicht viel schlimmer. Und die lässt sich schon schlecht verteilen.


----------



## hulkhardy1 (14. Dezember 2010)

Danke für die Info, die Temperaturen müssen stimmen. Der Shaman ist nämlich Testsieger und Kühler als der MK-13. Man dann freu ich mich schon mal auf das Teil. Das einzige was bemängelt wurde das er wenn man ihn voll auf dreht relative Laut wird. Aber wer schon mal den Ref. Kühler erlebt hat den kann nix mehr schocken.


----------



## Seabound (14. Dezember 2010)

Ich hab den zur Zeit noch konstant auf 40 % Fanspeed. Muss sagen, im Idle is der Stocklüfter der GTX 470 leiser. Wobei meine @ Stock eh recht leise war. Hatte wohl n gutes Model erwischt. Leider lässt sich der Lüfter nicht an den Anschluss auf der Graka anschließen. Und der einzige noch freie Anschluss auf meinem Board is wohl ungeregelt. Deswegen konstant 40 %.

Ach ja, Frage: Gibts da Adapter um den 4 poligen Stecker des beiligenden Lüfters in 3 polig zu verwandeln, so dass ich ihn auf der Graka anstöpseln kann?


----------



## hulkhardy1 (14. Dezember 2010)

Mach nix hab ne eingebaute Lüftersteurung, Scythe Kaze Master, da häng ich ihn dann dran. Aber so ne kleine Steuerung wo du ans Kabel hängst kostet gerade mal 5€ nur falls du den Lüfter richtig regeln willst.:
Noiseblocker Lüftersteuerung | ARLT Computer


----------



## Seabound (14. Dezember 2010)

Ich hab den Fanmate für meinen Lüfter im Deckel. Da könnte ich den zur Not ranhängen. Aber eigentlich bräuchte man doch nur nen Adpater um den Lüfter an den Stecker der Graka anzuschließen. Dann müsste der doch eigentlich geregelt sein, oder nicht?


----------



## hulkhardy1 (14. Dezember 2010)

Jain. Du darfst nicht vergessen das der original Lüfter ganz andere Drehzahlen hat. Das Bios der Graka könnte ihn nicht richtig steuern. Die einzige Möglichkeit wäre noch MSI Afterburner, da kannst du die Lüftersteuerung anpassen. Einziger Nachteil das Programm muss immer im Hintergrund mit rennen.


----------



## elohim (14. Dezember 2010)

jo du kannst einfach sone verlängerung kaufen...
http://www.easy-tecs.com/abilder/3pin-verl.jpg
3-Pin Molex Verlängerung 30cm

da passt wie man sieht der 4 pin stecker ohne probleme dran


was die lüfterdrehzahl angeht, wenn es momentan mit 40% läuft sollte das kein Problem sein, weniger wird der Stock Lüfter ja auch nicht drehen?

Alternativ halt mit Afterburner steuern, oder gleich die Bioseinstellungen bezüglich Lüfterdrehzahlen ändern


----------



## Seabound (14. Dezember 2010)

elohim schrieb:


> jo du kannst einfach sone verlängerung kaufen...
> http://www.easy-tecs.com/abilder/3pin-verl.jpg
> 3-Pin Molex Verlängerung 30cm



Würde das was bringen? Also würde dann der Lüfter automatisch die Geschwindigkeit ändern? Die 40 % im Idle find ich nich so dolle. Die sind ja fast so laut wie der Stocklüfter unter Last. Ohne Witze. Beim zocken nervts mich nicht. Und mit Lüftersteuerung müsste ich dann jedesma die Umdrehungen per Hand runderschrauben wenn ich aufem Desktop bin? 

Übrigens ma zwei Runden BFBC2 gezockt (siehe Anhang). Temperaturen find ich OK... Nur die Lautstärke is nich so ganz das was ich mir vorgestellt hab. Zumindest im Idle.


----------



## elohim (14. Dezember 2010)

Scholle_Satt schrieb:


> Würde das was bringen? Also würde dann der Lüfter automatisch die Geschwindigkeit ändern? Die 40 % im Idle find ich nich so dolle. Die sind ja fast so laut wie der Stocklüfter unter Last. Ohne Witze. Beim zocken nervts mich nicht. Und mit Lüftersteuerung müsste ich dann jedesma die Umdrehungen per Hand runderschrauben wenn ich aufem Desktop bin?
> 
> Übrigens ma zwei Runden BFBC2 gezockt (siehe Anhang). Temperaturen find ich OK... Nur die Lautstärke is nich so ganz das was ich mir vorgestellt hab. Zumindest im Idle.




Hmm, ich würde mal schauen ob du den Lüfter umtauschen kannst, ich hab ja 3 Stück von denen und bei 40% sind die bei mir nicht hörbar...


----------



## Seabound (14. Dezember 2010)

Könnt miR auch vorstellen, dass der nen Schlag hat. Aber zurückschicken is mir jetzt zuviel Act. So schlimm isses auch nich. Vielleicht schraub ich ma bei Gelegenheit nen 140er Wing Boost drauf. Die find ich immer noch am Besten. Hatte ich eh irgendwann vor. Oder vielleicht auch nen apollish vegas, wenn ich bissel disco will ;o)


----------



## hulkhardy1 (14. Dezember 2010)

Finde es bei 40% die Lautstärke auch ein bisschen merkwürdig. Wenn er wirklich bei 40% ist müsste er 800RPM haben und das kann/darf nicht laut sein. Seltsam, ich werd es aber selber sehen meiner müsst ja so in 2-3 Tagen da sein also vor dem Wochenende.


----------



## Seabound (14. Dezember 2010)

Laut GPU-Z isser auf 40%.

Vielleicht stimmt da auch was nicht und der röhrt volle Möhre mit max. Umdrehungen? Wenn ich mir aber die Lüfterblätter beim Drehen so anschaue, dann find ich, das sieht nicht sehr schnell aus. Aber wie gesagt, laut isser fast wie der Radiallüfter unter Last. 

Wo hast du bestellt? Bei PC-Cooling?


----------



## elohim (14. Dezember 2010)

Das wären sogar nur ~500 rpm. 
Mal vorrausgesetzt du hast keinen krassen Fehler gemacht oä, würd ich den definitiv umtauschen. 
Das ist immerhin ein 15€ Lüfter.


----------



## Seabound (14. Dezember 2010)

Naja, was für nen Fehler soll ich gemacht haben? Soviel kann ich da ja nicht falsch machen. Lüfter ans Mainboard anstöpseln und gut is. Der Lüfter is mir auch nich runtergefallen oder sowas in die Richtung. Scho klar, dass der Lüfter alleine 15 Euro kostet. Aber zurückschicken is auch streß. Ma kucken. Weil die GTX wieder auf Stock zurückrüsten und warten bis ich nen neuen Lüfter zugeschickt bekommen hab is kaXXe. Wenn die überhaupt nur den Lüfter und nicht gleich den ganzen Kühler tauschen wollen.


----------



## elohim (14. Dezember 2010)

Einfach mal freundlich anfragen. wenn du bei pc-cooling bestellt hast, sind die eigentlich recht umgänglich und kulant


----------



## Seabound (14. Dezember 2010)

Jo hab ich. Vielleicht ruf ich da einfach ma an... Vielleicht sind die ja wirklich nett :o)


----------



## hulkhardy1 (14. Dezember 2010)

Ja stimmt 40% sind 500RPM, ich hatte 2000RPM im Kopf er hat aber nur maximal 1300RPM. Ich hab bei notebooksbilliger.de bestellt per DHL.


----------



## Seabound (16. Dezember 2010)

so, ich hab jetzt die kösung vom problem. Der shaman läuft schön leise. Was so laut war, sind die gehäuselüfter, die voll rotz auf höchster stufe rotiert haben. Hab sie jetzt auf low gestellt. Temperaturen haben sich nich verändert, aber leise isses :o)


----------



## hulkhardy1 (16. Dezember 2010)

Alter Schwede dann muss der PC aber schon vor du den Shaman eingebaut hast laut gewesen sein oder ist es da dir nicht aufgefallen?


----------



## Pumpi (16. Dezember 2010)

Na Logo läuft der 140er, einfach mal ans Mainboard geklemmt, bei 100% !

Das Dir die Grakasteuerung sagt, das sie einem Lüfter nur 40% geben würde, heißt das Du temp mäßig im ober grünen bereich bist 

Hier wird Dein Problem geklärt :

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/luftkuehlung/127167-erste-erfahrungen-mit-shaman-vrm-g2-gtx480.html


----------



## elohim (16. Dezember 2010)

Pumpi schrieb:


> Na Logo läuft der 140er, einfach mal ans Mainboard geklemmt, bei 100% !



hehe jetzt verstehe ich das erst, ich dachte er hätte das vom mainboard aus auf 40% geregelt 

@scholle
du machst sachen


----------



## Seabound (16. Dezember 2010)

Nö. Geregelt hab ich nix.
Also, die GTX 470 mit dem Radiallüfter war doch lauter als ich dachte. Zumindest lauter als meine Gehäuselüfter  Jedenfalls hab ich erst gemerkt, wie die Gehäuselüfter auf Max. nerven, als der Shaman verbaut war. Nun die Dinger auf Min. gekurbelt, Staubfilter sauber gemacht un es is Ruhe. 

Der Shaman läuft auf 100%? GPU-Z sagt doch 40%?!?  Für 100% isser aber ziemlich ruhig... 

Werd mir den Link ma bei Gelegenheit anschauen. 

Übrigens bin ich auch davon ausgegangen, dass der volle Pulle läuft. Deswegen wollte ich ja wissen, ob und wie ich den an die Stromversorgung der Graka anschließen kann, weil ich davon ausging, dass er dann geregelt ist. Da mir GPU-Z aber die 40% vor die Nase gehalten hat, dachte ich, es sind dann auch wirklich 40 %.   Tücken der Technik


----------



## elohim (16. Dezember 2010)

gpu-z liest halt nur den von der Grafikkarte vorgegebenen soll-wert (abhängig von der temp) aus mit der die den lüfter laufen lassen würde wenn er denn an dem Grafikkartenlüfter anschluss hinge 

kannst du denn den mainboard lüfter anschluss nciht im bios regeln?, so 70-80% sollten für den shaman vermutlich reichen


----------



## Seabound (16. Dezember 2010)

ja, denk schon, das geht im bios.


----------



## XxTheBestionxX (10. März 2011)

kann man den shaman direkt an die graka anschliessen und ihn dann mit afterburner regeln?


----------



## X6Sixcore (10. März 2011)

Mussu Adapter bauen...

Wenn es da mal die gleichen Stecker geben würde, wie bei "normalen" Lüftern...aber das wäre nicht im Sinne der Erfinder (GraKa-Hersteller)...

MfG


----------

